# Constant daydreaming



## italian1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Is this a symptom of depersonalization? I am in a daydream pretty much 24/7. Aware of reality but constantly spaced out. I never experienced any kind of trauma that brought on my depersonalization/daydreaming btw. My daydreaming seems to be more of a problem than my depersonalization. It's at a point where I don't want to do anything but sit and daydream about things.

So is this a symptom of DP?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Sure. Your ruminations over the DP symptoms are consuming resources that would otherwise normally be allocated to external activities like reading, watching TV etc. You miss things (day dream) because youre unable to pay attention. It's a common complaint.


----------



## Romany (Mar 28, 2009)

Im a total day dreamer.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

I constantly find ways to distract myself from my actual life. A common way is to study up on some subject I don't really need to know anything about, I call this infonesia because it numbs my brain for a while.


----------



## spaced-out (Mar 28, 2008)

I am a big daydreamer too. Actually I dont realize that , people tell me  
Might be , if I were not the daydreamer , I could not take DP so easy for so many years  
I sometimes ask myself , to which extend is this all DPdaydreaming thing part of my personality 
or a separate thing . But dont take me wrong , I hate DP


----------

